# Spousal visa / permit



## Diogenes (Sep 15, 2015)

HI

I am married to a South African citizen, we got married 3 years ago but have been together for 9 years and have a 7 year old son together. We are currently living in the United Kingdom. We are looking to eventually move and live in South Africa. I am trying to figure out which visa I will need to apply for and what documentation I will need to submit when I apply. Some websites say I will need a medical and radiology report but other websites don't mention this. I have tried looking on the VFS website but this tells you virtually nothing. We also want to apply for a SA passport for my son to allow him to travel to and live in South Africa as he pleases in the future.

Can anyone please give me any information? Thanks.


----------



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

Hi,

You should qualify for a spousal visa. You need to show you are married, you will need police clearance from the UK, a medical report and radiological report.

This is from the Home affairs website;

To apply for a relative’s visa you must submit:
• A duly completed BI-1738application form
• A passport with at least 1 free page for a visa. The passport must be valid for 30 days after end of the intended visit
• A vaccination certificate, if required by the Act.
• Payment of the prescribed fee (not applicable for the spouse or dependent children of a South African citizen/permanent resident)
• A cash deposit equivalent value to a return or onward ticket (not required for the spouse or dependent children of South African citizen/permanent resident).
• A statement and/or documentation confirming the purpose and duration of your visit and proof that you are an immediate family member of a South African citizen/permanent resident (a full birth certificate for children, a marriage certificate in the case of a spouse and proof of kinship for others)
• A police clearance certificate from each country in which you resided for 12 months or longer since the age of 18 years
• Medical and radiology reports for yourself and all family members accompanying you (pregnant women and children younger than 12 years need not submit these reports)
• Proof of South African citizenship or permanent residence of the relative in South Africa in the form of an identity document or passport
• Proof availability of a minimum amount of R5 000 per month per person for living expenses (this does not apply for a spouse or dependent minor child of a South African citizen/permanent resident)
• If applying at a regional office, you must be in possession of and submit a valid temporary residence permit, in terms of Regulation 7(6)


Unfortunately I don't know how to apply for a passport for your son, I've never done that


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Diogenes said:


> HI
> 
> I am married to a South African citizen, we got married 3 years ago but have been together for 9 years and have a 7 year old son together. We are currently living in the United Kingdom. We are looking to eventually move and live in South Africa. I am trying to figure out which visa I will need to apply for and what documentation I will need to submit when I apply. Some websites say I will need a medical and radiology report but other websites don't mention this. I have tried looking on the VFS website but this tells you virtually nothing. We also want to apply for a SA passport for my son to allow him to travel to and live in South Africa as he pleases in the future.
> 
> Can anyone please give me any information? Thanks.


Hi Diogenes, 

You have two choices for temporary residency. Both options you need to supply a medical cert and a radiological report. You can either apply for a section 11(6) which is a long stay visitor's visa on the basis of being married to a SA citizen with an endorsement to work/study/own business. 
You would need a job offer, proof of enrollment to a university or a business plan. 

Or you can apply for a straight forward relative's visa. Both are valid for 2 years. 

You are then able to apply for a permanent residency permit once you arrive in SA on the basis of being in a relationship for a period longer than 5 years. This application can take over a year to process, so I suggest starting the process once you arrive.


----------



## Diogenes (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Legal man. One more question. I have been diagnosed with Cardiomyopathy. Would this be a problem?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Diogenes, 

They are looking for TB patients specifically, so you will be fine.


----------

